# Can't Connect ACER Aspire One D257 to Wireless Network



## 4hookes (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been looking up the internet for almost 2 days now and starting to pull my hair out on this issue...please help me..

Issue: Can't connect my *NEW Acer Aspire One D257* to my *ProLink PWH 2004*. Strangely enough my *Macbook Air* is already connected to my wireless network without a hitch.

I see my home's wireless signal on the bottom right but when I click it and try to enter my SECURITY KEY it's still unable to connect.

I also get this message: Another computer is trying to connect to your wireless network etc..

I know that I need to post some codes so experts may troubleshoot the problem better but I'm not quite sure how to do that. Is there a link or maybe some help for me to do that?

I thank all experts in advance...help..:4-dontkno


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi 4hookes,

Try updating the drivers for the wireless network card and see if that helps you out. Go to Acer's website and download the wireless network card drivers for your laptop. Install the latest drivers and see if that helps you out.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Try removing all existing wireless network profiles then re-add your SSID. Make sure that you type in the correct encryption if your network is secured.
Wireless Network - Remove - Windows 7 Forums

If the initial suggestion didn't work for you please provide more info and output for review. Please see this Sticky. Thanks.


----------



## 4hookes (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi DBCooper & 2xg,

thanks for your replies and assistance, I tried updating the network drivers for my ACER Aspire One - Here are the details of the updated driver I downloaded from the Acer's website: Wireless LAN Atheros Wireless LAN Driver 9.1.0.209 35.3 MB 2011/04/26

So I'm still not able to connect to the internet and still using my MB air to type this in.

Here's the info from my ACER Aspire One:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Elfi>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Elfi-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapt
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-09-A8-94
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : D0-LINE.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-9A-8F-30-DE-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{08DA35A7-B0E0-4C4A-955A-A5600394580D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.D0-LINE.COM:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Elfi>

Thanks again all experts, hope to get my online work going with this small nifty netbook soon..ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What type of Anti-Virus or Security Software do you have installed?

Please reset both TCP/IP and Winsock. 

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.


----------



## 4hookes (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi 2xg,

I did what you told me to do, basically i inserted all the commands in bold and pressed enter for every each one of them.

After which I restarted my PC. Still no wireless connection.

What's my next move guys? Thanks again gurus..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any physical swith on your laptop to turn on/off the Wi Fi?
Have you tried the combo FN keys on your keyboard? FN+f2 or F8

Pls compare the recent atheros driver that you have installed.
ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows

Is it possible for you to connect your Acer laptop to another Wi Fi connection?


----------



## 4hookes (Jul 15, 2011)

2xg said:


> Any physical swith on your laptop to turn on/off the Wi Fi?
> Have you tried the combo FN keys on your keyboard? FN+f2 or F8
> 
> Pls compare the recent atheros driver that you have installed.
> ...



Hi 2xg,

Thanks for your reply, there's no on/off switch on my laptop to connect to wifi.

I've tried the combo keys to no avail.

I've installed the latest drivers as well.

BUTTTT....it's possible to connect to another wifi source. So is there something wrong with my router instead?

Thanks again 2xg and others in advance.:wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Never got an Answer for this:
What type of Anti virus or Security Software do you have installed?

For now, remove the network security from your router, see if you can connect. You may so try WEP. Make sure to apply the same setting to your laptop.


----------



## 4hookes (Jul 15, 2011)

2xg said:


> Never got an Answer for this:
> What type of Anti virus or Security Software do you have installed?
> 
> For now, remove the network security from your router, see if you can connect. You may so try WEP. Make sure to apply the same setting to your laptop.


Hi 2xg,

thanks for your replies...

I'm currently not using any anti virus software for my Acer ASPIRE One.

I disabled SECURITY MODE on my router and I got internet access on my Acer (YAY!!) but I couldn't get access on my Macbook. So what I did was revert back to the original settings _(So now my ACER can't connect to the wireless and my Macbook can)_ which is the following (I'm not familiar with wireless networks, sorry for the lenghty text):

*SELECT SSID*
_SSID Choice_: 4hookes Wireless Network

*"4hookes Wireless Network"*
_Security Mode_: Shared Key (The other choices are: Disable, Open System, Shared Key, AUTO (Open/Shared), WPA, WPA-PSK, WPA2, WPA2-PSK, WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK, WPA/WPA2, 802.1X
_Encrypt Type:_ WEP (So when I chose SHARED KEY this was the only choice)
*
Access Policy*
_Policy_: Disable
_Add a station MAC (maximum rule count is 8)_: *Blank*

What's going to be my next step 2xg? Appreciate your helpray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You might want to see if your router has the latest firmware, update it right away if needed. Setup WPA2.

If above suggestion didn't work for you then proceed with this:
Apply WEP Security, test your connection after. If you're able to connect try WPA-PSK. Make sure to apply the same setting and network key to your computer as well.


----------



## keymaster (Nov 29, 2011)

4hookes said:


> Hi 2xg,
> 
> I did what you told me to do, basically i inserted all the commands in bold and pressed enter for every each one of them.
> 
> ...


have u checked if your wireless connection is ON? press FN then F3. i am using acer aspire one D257 with 2GB DDR3 and CORE2DUO. i have problems too in wfi BUT everytime i connect to wifi and say its FAILED i click the TROUBLE shoot then the windows FIXED the ACCESS POINT automatically.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

keymaster - If you need assistance you may create your own Thread and we'll be glad to help.


keymaster said:


> have u checked if your wireless connection is ON? press FN then F3. i am using acer aspire one D257 with 2GB DDR3 and CORE2DUO. i have problems too in wfi BUT everytime i connect to wifi and say its FAILED i click the TROUBLE shoot then the windows FIXED the ACCESS POINT automatically.


----------

